# Broke-T Queens



## Hambone

He shipped me Queens on Monday and got them yesterday. All Queens came in alive and looking very healthy. Great communication and great service. Thanks Johnny!


----------



## Barry

I've purchased queens from Johnny and would agree with you. Here's one of his queens:


----------



## camero7

Nothing but good things to say about Johnny. Queens are excellent and service is outstanding.


----------



## MissouriMule

Supposed to get mine this week, hope they make it OK. 

More importantly I hope Johnny and all his are safe after the tornadoes passed through the area.


----------



## Broke-T

An F4 came thru about 30 miles north of us. Hit a town called Louisville and killed several. really devestated the town. Only damage we had was a pecan tree blown onto my grandmothers house.

Johnny


----------



## Michael Bush

>Here's one of his queens:

WOW! She's 3" long on my screen...


----------



## MissouriMule

Hmmm she looks about normal on my phone.


----------



## ScoutBee

I have bought queens from Johnny for the last 3 years. I just placed the 20 I bought from him this year. They all looked great. He has been great to deal with. I'll be ordering again next year.


----------



## iivydriff

*Re: 2014 VSH queens*

I ordered some virgin queens from him. I would order from him again.


----------



## VolunteerK9

*Re: 2014 VSH queens*

I bought some Broke-T queens last year to head up some 5 frame nucs. They were placed in 10 frame deeps in February of this year on a mixture of drawn comb and foundation and fed with Mega Bee and syrup and later supered with shallows. Brood rearing machines. Im thinking they are going to require double deeps and then have the heck supered out of them. These pics were taken starting on Mothers Day.

























Definitely going to have to modify my managing style with these, so you better be prepared with extra hive bodies. Incredible.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

*Re: 2014 VSH queens*

Gorgeous queens! Thank you, Johnny!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Rusty


----------



## allan

*Re: 2014 VSH queens*

Here is a Broke-T queen that I got in June and I am very happy she is laying up a storm


----------



## Hawkster

Got 10 queens this spring all are doing just fine. Johnny called before shipping which is that extra effort that proves he cares about his queens. I know where to go when I need a queen.


----------



## Dan83

I also tried 10 queens early this summer. They are brood machines. I made up 5 frame nucs which I planned to overwinter. I underestimated these queens. 3 of them swarmed before I got a chance to put transfer them into a 10 frame deep. One just swarmed this morning. The rest have just about filled a deep. Very productive queens.


----------



## J.Lee

Great luck with his queens, V.P. Spartans. Also good luck with the Dr. Harbo queens. Great service and he put up with LOTS of my questions on the phone. He has been a great help. Thanks Johnny.


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co.

is there a website?


----------



## Michaels

A little late but here it is for anyone else who might be interested http://broke-t-honey.com


----------



## J.Lee

Would like to report also that I have had great luck with his V.P. Allegro queens as well. They do great going into the second and third generation. Thanks Johnny.


----------

